# MacBook Pro 15"  Probleme



## foin (28. Dezember 2010)

hallo, in meinem MacBook Pro 15" geht die Tastaturbeleuchtung auf einmal nicht mehr. 
Wenn ich auf F6, also beleuchten klicke geht sie nicht an, da kommt dann statt nen neuer strich nen durchgestrichener kreis unten drunter...
Woran liegt das? 

Danke, foin


----------



## foin (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro 15" Tastaturbeleuchtung geht nicht*

neue Erkenntnis, an der Hardware kann es nicht liegen, über Lap Tick lässt sich die Beleuchtung aktivieren, aber warum nicht über die Tasten F5 und F6 ? 
Und warum läd Safarie nach einiger zeit die seiten nicht mehr, so dass ich in den Energiesparmodus muss und dann gehts wieder...?


----------



## foin (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro 15" Tastaturbeleuchtung geht nicht*

So, das mit der Tastaturbeleuchtung hab ich gelöst, wenn es hell ist kann man die nicht anmachen, weil es unnötig ist und deshalb geht es nicht.
Aber warum geht safari nicht? 
bzw nur immer 10-15min? 
liegt es am w-lan bei meinem opa?


----------



## Eraydone (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro 15" Tastaturbeleuchtung geht nicht*

Also das mit der tastaturbeleuchtung kannst du in den Einstellungen unter Tastatur einstellen 
Das mit dem WLAN ka da ferndiagnosen sehr schwierig ist  
Haste es schon mit LAN direkt am Modem/Router probiert?
Ansonsten mit time machine Backup machen und Snow leopard neu installieren


----------



## foin (28. Dezember 2010)

also, bin wieder zuhause und hier hab ich keinerlei probleme, liegt wohl an dem w-lan von opa ^^
naja, tastaturbeleuchtung hab ich ja hinbekommen...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2011)

Die Tastatur hat aufgrund des Helligkeitssensors eben keinen Sinn gesehen verwendet zu werden ^^
Da hat sich ja auch nicht unrecht 

Was heißt "Safari geht nicht" es baut keine Seite auf oder was ?

Der Airport (Wlan-Bauteil eines Apple Produkts) hat derweilen auch ab und an Probleme mit bestimmten Routern. Airport deaktivieren und wieder reaktivieren sollte helfen 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## foin (12. Januar 2011)

danke, ja, es war so das die seite sich nicht aufbaute...
hier zuhause geht alles...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (12. Januar 2011)

Klingt schwer nach dem Router... Hatte früher bei meiner Freundin zuhause ein ähnliches Problem. iPhone sowie MacBook wollten sich nicht verbinden ^^ da war es ein netgear-router


----------



## foin (13. Januar 2011)

bei meim opa ist nen standart telekom router...


----------

